# Ablegen der Fischereiprüfung in Brandenburg und Nutzung in Niedersachsen?



## chAIN (7. Juli 2020)

Moin liebe Gemeinde!

Ich bin neu hier und zwar aufgrund einer Frage, die mich seit Tagen schon beschäftigt. Internetrecherchen haben mich verwirrt. Im Forum habe ich nichts dazu gefunden.

Ich bin seit 5 Jahren wohnhaft in Niedersachsen, geboren und aufgewachsen in Brandenburg. Angeln war schon lange eine Sehnsucht, die ich aus zeitlichen/finanziellen Gründen (der arme Student) nicht stillen konnte.
Nun ist es soweit, ich möchte in Brandenburg (da ich aufgrund der Pandemie im Home Office bin) angeln und auch auf Raubfisch sowie Nachtangeln. Dazu benötige ich hier einen Fischereischein. Die Prüfung lege ich kommenden Sonnabend ab.

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Kann ich nach bestehen der Fischereiprüfung mir den Fischereischein hier in Brandenburg ausstellen lassen, obwohl ich in Niedersachsen gemeldet bin?
Wenn nein: Kann ich das Prüfungszertifikat des Landes Brandenburg nutzen, um mir einen Fischereischein In Niedersachsen (amtl. Hauptwohnsitz) ausstellen zu lassen?
Dieser ist dann ja auch in Brandenburg gültig soweit ich weiß.

Vielen Dank vorab für eure Hilfe!
Petri!
Christoph


----------

